# Serious Superlite 24 - Preis-Leistungs-Kracher wird optimiert!



## Cyverboy2 (6. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Suche nach einem Fahrrad für unseren Großen (6,75 Jahre, 125 cm) auch bei den üblichen Verdächtigen Woom, Kania, KUbikes usw. bin ich auf das *Serious Superlite 24* gestoßen, und das zu einem unglaublichen Preis von *219,99 €* zzgl. Versand:








						Serious Superlite 24" Kinder red glossy günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

Serious Superlite 24" Kinder red glossy ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				




Allein das angegebene Gewicht von *9,52 kg* hat mich bei diesem Preis sehr hellhörig gemacht, und die restlichen Daten klangen auch nicht verkehrt!

Gesagt, gekauft, wurde heute geliefert, und was soll ich sagen, ich bin beeindruckt von der Qualität, sowohl technisch als auch was die Verpackung angeht. Habe bestimmt 30 min gebraucht, um die ganze Polsterung, Kratzschutz usw. zu entfernen, alles äußerst sorgfältig eingepackt. Zu montieren sind noch:

Pedale
Lenker
Sattelstütze inkl. Sattel
Vorderrad
Nach dem Zusammenbau natürlich die spannendste Frage: Stimmt das Gewicht? Unsere Personenwaage zeigt tatsächlich *9,6 kg im fahrbereiten Zustand* an, kann sich sehen lassen in Anbetracht des Preises!






Mit im Lieferumfang ist noch ein bisschen Werkzeug, Klingel und zwei Reflektoren:




Weiterer Pluspunkt: Jagwire Züge sind serienmäßig dabei, hier zusammen mit der HG-41 7-fach Kassette und der Altus Schaltung:

*EDIT:*
Entgegen der Angaben auf der Website ist es tatsächlich eine 8-fach Kassette! Das Fahrrad wird ja immer besser  




Aber das ganze geht mit Sicherheit alles noch ein bisschen leichter, hier ein paar Einzelgewichte:

























Wie ihr seht, gibt es beim Thema Gewicht noch reichlich Optimierungspotential, obwohl ich nach wie vor positiv überrascht bin. In die weitere Überlegung kommen natürlich noch *Reifen und Schläuche*. Unabhängig vom Gewicht wird aber auf jeden Fall die Kurbel getauscht, die verbaute 140 mm wird durch eine 127 mm ersetzt.

Halte euch hier gerne auf dem Laufenden und freue mich über Tipps und Tricks!


----------



## kc85 (8. März 2020)

Sieht nach einer brauchbaren Basis aus.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyverboy2 (8. März 2020)

Habe es jetzt quasi komplett zerlegt, weiterhin positiv überrascht aufgrund der sehr guten Verarbeitungsqualität, das einzig negative bisher: Felgenband nicht sauber aufgezogen. 




Hier die restlichen Gewichte:







Vorderrad:




Hinterrad inkl. Kassette:












Folgendes habe ich mir bis jetzt überlegt:

Kurbel: KUbikes 127 mm mit 32 Zähnen, 34,95 €, *- 132 Gramm*
Reifen: Rocket Ron Faltreifen 24x2.10, 35,80 €, *- 103 Gramm*
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV10, 7,80 €, *- 60 Gramm*
Felgenband: Schwalbe PU Standard, 3 €
Vorbau: 35 mm Ultra Light aus China, 9,63 €, *- 85 Gramm*
Lenker: 500 mm Carbon aus China, 20,25 €, *- 100 Gramm*
Innenlager: 113 mm Titan aus China, 29,99 €, *- 80 Gramm*
Griffe: Reverse Youngstar lock on, 11,90 €, *- 51 Gramm*
Sattelstütze: 100 mm kürzen, 0 €, *~ 50 Gramm*
Sattel: 66sick El Nino, 19,90 €, *- 119 Gramm*
Ergibt in Summe eine Gewichtsersparnis von *780 Gramm* bei deutlich erhöhter Funktionalität und Wertigkeit! Bei den Teilen bin ich noch unschlüssig:

Pedale: XLC PD-M15
Schnellspanner: Titan aus China
Was meint ihr? 

Arbeitszimmer sieht jetzt übrigens so aus


----------



## Albschrat (9. März 2020)

Beim Sattel könntest Du für rund vier Euro mehr nochmal ca. 60 Gramm sparen.


----------



## olsche (9. März 2020)

Je nachdem wo/ bzw. was gefahren werden soll würde ich überlegen auf noch breitere Reifen zu gehen.
(Wenn es passt und die Starrgabel bleiben soll...)


----------



## kc85 (9. März 2020)

Ich würde zusätzlich die Reflektoren in den Rädern gegen ein paar Speichenreflektoren tauschen.

Und bei der Schaltung was höherwertiges verbauen. Da kann man auch gleich auf mehr als 7 Gänge wechseln. Die 11/32-Kassette limitiert das ganze doch gewaltig. 1x10 ist z.B. mittlerweile absolut bezahlbar.

kc85


----------



## joglo (9. März 2020)

Interessantes Rad und gut ausgewähltes Tuning.
Die Sattelstütze könnte doch auch gegen eine Carbon-Stütze aus China mit dem halben Gewicht getauscht werden oder traust Du hier nicht?

Ansonsten stimme ich kc85 zu, 7 Gänge und die Kassette mit 11-28? scheint ja wirklich dann der größte Schnitzer an dem Serious zu sein. Anstiege sind damit eher nicht zu bewältigen.
Ich hoffe wenigstens die Nabe ist breit/modern (eigentlich Standard bei allen was nicht low cost ist ab 1997) genug um auch 8-10/11 fach Kassetten aufzunehmen?

Wenn ja (7 fach nur gespacert) dann würde ich wenigstens auf 9fach 11-36 gehen, ein besseres/leichteres Schaltwerk, Trigger oder Drehgriff und auch Kassetten dafür gibts gebraucht einfach und günstig oder halt gleich mit neuen SLX Komponenten und Sunrace Kassette auf 10 oder 11fach mit 11-40 oder 11-42 hinten.


----------



## Cyverboy2 (9. März 2020)

Hey, danke für die Anregungen! Die Kassette ist eine 11-32, weiß gar nicht, wie die 11-28 jetzt ins Gespräch kam! Habe auch überlegt, auf 10-fach zu gehen, er hat jetzt aber ein Puky mit einem Gang, er soll sich erstmal an das Schalten gewöhnen! Wenns dann bergiger wird, rüsten wir auf eine aktuelle Schaltung um, hatte dafür die Deore Shadow Plus gedacht mit der erhöhten Kettenvorspannung. 

Den El Nino Sattel haben wir zusammen ausgesucht, freut sich total auf den "coolen" Sattel! 

Bei der Sattelstütze war ich mir unsicher bzgl. Carbon kürzen, andererseits ist er ja mit grad 24 kg nicht wirklich schwer. Ich gehe mal in mich  

Katzenaugen gegen Speichenstrahler tauschen steht hiermit auf der Liste, hab tatsächlich noch einige im Keller


----------



## Cyverboy2 (9. März 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Je nachdem wo/ bzw. was gefahren werden soll würde ich überlegen auf noch breitere Reifen zu gehen.
> (Wenn es passt und die Starrgabel bleiben soll...)



Die Rocket Ron gibt es noch in 2.35 als Faltreifen, hinten könnte es aber eng werden. Wollte mir noch die Option auf Steckschutzbleche offen halten für den Alltagsgebrauch! Zu den verbauten 1.50er No-Name Reifen (Cadence, made in Bangladesch ) sollten die 2.10er aber schon nen deutlichen Komfort- und Performancegewinn bedeuten.


----------



## Cyverboy2 (10. März 2020)

So, die neuen Teile trudeln jetzt langsam ein, heute kam der Sattel mit 193 Gramm, d. h. erste bestätigte Gewichtserparnis von *106 Gramm*.


----------



## matsch (11. März 2020)

Danke für den Tipp  Werde beim Superlight 26 zuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyverboy2 (11. März 2020)

... und weiter geht's, Kurbel ist da, mit *431 Gramm* sogar leichter als angegeben:




Ich fasse die Ergebnisse jetzt als Tabelle zusammen, sollte am übersichtlichsten sein für alle Nachzügler.


*Teil**Neu**Preis**Gewichtserparnis*Sattel66sick El Nino19,90 €106 GrammKurbelKUbikes 127 mm, 32 Zähne34,95 €125 Gramm*Summe**54,85 €**231 gramm*

*EDIT*
Die Kurbel ist natürlich tatsächlich 7 Gramm schwerer als angegeben, hab mich verschaut


----------



## kc85 (11. März 2020)

Was die Kurbel angeht, da hätte ich eher zur Rotor-Kurbel von KaniaBikes mit LK 104mm gegriffen.

Die gibt es auch in 127mm (404g) und sieht deutlich stylischer aus. Man hätte da dran ein günstiges Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt (gerne auch in bunter Farbe) montieren können und die Übersetzung wäre noch etwas flexibler anpassbar (z.B. 30T).

Der geringe Mehrpreis wäre mir das Wert gewesen. Bitte nicht als Kritik auffassen.

kc85


----------



## Cyverboy2 (11. März 2020)

kc85 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht als Kritik auffassen.


Niemals! Die Diskussionen sind ja gerade das spannende an einem Forum, sonst könnte ich ja auch einfach still und heimlich vor mich hin basteln.

Bei der Kurbel war dann auch der Preis ein wenig Thema, hätte ja in Summe mehr als das doppelte gekostet mit Kurbelarmen, Kettenblatt und Kettenschutzring. Wenn er mit den 32Z nicht klarkommt, wird das ganze dann wieder interessanter.



joglo schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze könnte doch auch gegen eine Carbon-Stütze aus China mit dem halben Gewicht getauscht werden oder traust Du hier nicht?


Hab bei Ali jetzt tatsächlich eine schöne Carbon Sattelstütze in 27,2 x 300 mm gefunden für 13,74 € inkl. Versand, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen:








						17.37US $ 27% OFF|FCFB KEINE LOGO Berg Fahrrad Carbon Sattelstütze Rennrad Carbon Fibre Bike Sattelstützen MTB Teile 27,2 30,8 31.6*300/350/400/450mm|Fahrrad Sattelstütze|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Ich setze mich dann ein paar Mal drauf, wenn sie danach noch funktioniert, sollte es safe sein


----------



## joglo (12. März 2020)

Cyverboy2 schrieb:


> Hab bei Ali jetzt tatsächlich eine schöne Carbon Sattelstütze in 27,2 x 300 mm gefunden für 13,74 € inkl. Versand, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen:
> 
> Ich setze mich dann ein paar Mal drauf, wenn sie danach noch funktioniert, sollte es safe sein


genauso teste ich das China-Carbon Zeugs auch  
Wenn’s ich mit Anstrengung nicht kaputt bekomme wird das für meine Kinder auch sicher genug sein.


----------



## kc85 (12. März 2020)

Die FCFB-Sattelstütze hatten wir 4 Jahre lang und bei 2 Kindern am 26er. Die hält.

kc85


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. März 2020)

kc85 schrieb:


> Die FCFB-Sattelstütze hatten wir 4 Jahre lang und bei 2 Kindern am 26er. Die hält.
> 
> kc85


Was wiegt das Teil denn? Nur, weil sie aus Carbon ist, muss sie ja noch nicht leicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (12. März 2020)

Unter 10kg für 220€ sind durchaus ne Ansage... Als Rad für jeden Tag könnte ich mir das sehr sehr gut vorstellen. 
Am 24er fürs Gelände hätte mein Großer aber gern Scheibenbremsen, eine größere Kassette und ne Federgabel...


----------



## Cyverboy2 (12. März 2020)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Am 24er fürs Gelände hätte *mein Großer* aber gern Scheibenbremsen, eine größere Kassette und ne Federgabel...


Er oder doch du?     

Spaß beiseite, je nach Einsatzzweck und örtlichen Gegebenheiten kann so eine Ausstattung durchaus sinnvoll sein, für unsere Vorhaben sollte das ganze aber dicke reichen. Und wie gesagt, wenns dann doch nicht langt, kann ich leicht nachrüsten!

Wenn dieses China-Zeugs nicht immer so lange Lieferzeiten hätte....


----------



## duc-mo (12. März 2020)

Okay okay, der Wunsch nach einer größeren Kassette hat sich aus meinen Beobachtungen auf gemeinsamen Touren ergeben... 

Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen stehen bei Sohnemann ganz oben auf der List. Ist ja auch klar, denn das sind rein optisch und abgesehen von der Skalierung die größten Unterschiede zwischen unseren Bikes. 

Wenns nach ihm gehen würde, dann würde er fast jedes Rad mit der richtigen Farbe sowie Federung und Scheibenbremse nehmen. Für mich spielen Gewicht, Ergonomie und Funktion dann doch eine größere Rolle und letztlich wird dann vermutlich eine Kombination unserer beider Anforderungen.


----------



## kc85 (13. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Was wiegt das Teil denn? Nur, weil sie aus Carbon ist, muss sie ja noch nicht leicht sein.



Unsere wog (ungekürzt) durchschnittliche 239g, sagt meine alte Excel-Tabelle. War aber auch eine in 31,6mm bei 350mm Länge.

kc85


----------



## olsche (13. März 2020)

Da würde ich selbst bei mir (ü80) keine bedenken haben. meine Chinastütze im Hardtail wiegt irgendwas um 150gr und hält...


----------



## Cyverboy2 (19. März 2020)

Cyverboy2 schrieb:


> das einzig negative bisher: Felgenband nicht sauber aufgezogen.



Habe Brügelmann angeschrieben, sie haben zwei neue Felgenbänder und zwei neue Schläuche losgeschickt, habe mir Schwalbe gewünscht, mal schauen was ankommt. Service ist schon mal klasse!

Die aus China bestellten Teile hängen jetzt laut Sendungsverfolgung seit 14.03.2020 in Frankfurt, weiß jemand, wie lang es von da aus normalerweise noch dauert?



> 14. Mrz 2020 13:37 Flight landed in destination country FRANKFURT MAIN


----------



## olsche (19. März 2020)

Bei mir waren es immer 3-4 Tage.
Angesicht der aktuellen Lage würde ich eher mit mehr rechnen.
Edit:
Anderes Beispiel, am 4.3. einen Satz Naben bestellt, gestern (19.3.) ohne Ankündigung geliefert....


----------



## kc85 (19. März 2020)

Kann auch mal 14 Tage oder länger dauern, hatte ich auch schon.

Ein echtes System ist da nicht erkennbar. Mal so, mal so.

kc85


----------



## Cyverboy2 (20. März 2020)

Cyverboy2 schrieb:


> Habe Brügelmann angeschrieben, sie haben zwei neue Felgenbänder und zwei neue Schläuche losgeschickt, habe mir Schwalbe gewünscht, mal schauen was ankommt. Service ist schon mal klasse!



Tatsache, habe zweimal Felgenband und Schlauch von Schwalbe als kostenlose Ersatzlieferung bekommen, 88 Gramm Gewicht gespart zum Nulltarif  Die Titanschnellspanner sind auch gekommen, morgen sollten die Reifen und Griffe geliefert werden. Dann fehlt nur noch das China-Zeugs, hoffe das kommt dann auch bald!

















*Gewicht alt (Gramm)**Gewicht neu (Gramm)**Gewichtsersparnis (Gramm)**Preis**Preis/Gramm**Summe**1425*​*1035*​*390*​*67,85 €*​*0,17 €*​Sattel66sick El Nino299​193​106​19,90 €​0,19 €​KurbelKUbikes 127 mm, 32 Zähne556​431​125​34,95 €​0,28 €​FelgenbandSchwalbe High Pressure Felgenband 20-50761​31​30​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchläucheSchwalbe AV10390​332​58​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchnellspannerTitan119​48​71​13,00 €​0,18 €​


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. März 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Da würde ich selbst bei mir (ü80) keine bedenken haben. meine Chinastütze im Hardtail wiegt irgendwas um 150gr und hält...



In dem Alter noch am Biken. Genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyverboy2 (21. März 2020)

Cyverboy2 schrieb:


> hier zusammen mit der HG-41 7-fach Kassette und der Altus Schaltung:


Entgegen der Herstellerangabe ist hier tatsächlich eine 8-fach Schaltung verbaut  Kam überhaupt nicht auf die Idee, das anzuzweifeln, unverhofft kommt oft, nehmen wir gerne mit 

Felgenband ist montiert, sieht gleich viel besser aus!


----------



## olsche (21. März 2020)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> In dem Alter noch am Biken. Genial


JaJa, obwohl wir damals doch nix hatten...    

Da es ja um Gewicht ging habe ich mir das "kg" mal gespart...


----------



## Cyverboy2 (21. März 2020)

Heute haben wir ordentlich was geschafft, Reifen, Griffe und Innenlager sind gekommen!











Die Reifenbreite ist übrigens perfekt, die 2.35er hätten nicht mehr reingepasst. Und Optik stimmt auch! 







Aber das wichtigste beim Tunen, weil *unbezahlbar*: Der Große legt selbst Hand an und kann es kaum erwarten, bis der Rest auch da ist, und die Kleine will sowieso alles mitmachen 











*Gewicht alt (Gramm)**Gewicht neu (Gramm)**Gewichtsersparnis (Gramm)**Preis**Preis/Gramm**Summe**2744*​*2126*​*618*​*143,54 €*​*0,23 €*​Sattel66sick El Nino299​193​106​19,90 €​0,19 €​KurbelKUbikes 127 mm, 32 Zähne556​431​125​34,95 €​0,28 €​FelgenbandSchwalbe High Pressure 20-50761​31​30​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchläucheSchwalbe AV10390​332​58​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchnellspannerTitan119​48​71​13,00 €​0,18 €​ReifenSchwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.10973​876​97​33,80 €​0,35 €​GriffeReverse Youngstar115​67​48​11,90 €​0,25 €​InnenlagerTitan 113 mm231​148​83​29,99 €​0,36 €​


----------



## Cyverboy2 (22. März 2020)

kc85 schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch in 127mm (404g) und sieht deutlich stylischer aus. Man hätte da dran ein günstiges Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt (gerne auch in bunter Farbe) montieren können und die Übersetzung wäre noch etwas flexibler anpassbar (z.B. 30T).



Habs im anderen Thread schon gepostet, die KUbikes Kurbeln haben zumindest in der 127 mm Variante bereits ein NW-Blatt verbaut! Unschlagbar für den Preis.


----------



## Cyverboy2 (25. März 2020)

Das ganze wird jetzt etwas zäh, Lenker und Sattelstütze hängen immer noch in Frankfurt laut Sendungsverfolgung (seit 14.03.20!) 

Immerhin ist in der Zwischenzeit der Vorbau gekommen, mit 72 Gramm ein echtes Leichtgewicht!






Cyverboy2 schrieb:


> Pedale: XLC PD-M15


Die eingangs erwähnten Pedale sind auch gekommen, gehen aber wieder zurück! Mit 250 Gramm kaum Gewichtsersparnis, und qualitativ eher minderwertig (Lager total schwergängig), außerdem, und das ist bei Pedalen für Kinder ein No-Go, nicht symmetrisch!


*Gewicht alt (Gramm)**Gewicht neu (Gramm)**Gewichtsersparnis (Gramm)**Preis**Preis/Gramm**Summe**2903*​*2198*​*705*​*153,17 €*​*0,22 €*​Sattel66sick El Nino299​193​106​19,90 €​0,19 €​KurbelKUbikes 127 mm, 32 Zähne556​431​125​34,95 €​0,28 €​FelgenbandSchwalbe High Pressure 20-50761​31​30​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchläucheSchwalbe AV10390​332​58​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchnellspannerTitan119​48​71​13,00 €​0,18 €​ReifenSchwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.10973​876​97​33,80 €​0,35 €​GriffeReverse Youngstar115​67​48​11,90 €​0,25 €​InnenlagerTitan 113 mm231​148​83​29,99 €​0,36 €​VorbauAlu 35 mm159​72​87​9,63 €​0,11 €​


----------



## Cyverboy2 (1. April 2020)

kc85 schrieb:


> Unsere wog (ungekürzt) durchschnittliche 239g, sagt meine alte Excel-Tabelle. War aber auch eine in 31,6mm bei 350mm Länge.
> 
> kc85


191 Gramm  Nur noch Lenker und Pedale!






*Gewicht alt (Gramm)**Gewicht neu (Gramm)**Gewichtsersparnis (Gramm)**Preis**Preis/Gramm**Summe**3232*​*2389*​*843**166,91 €*​*0,20 €*​Sattel66sick El Nino299​193​106​19,90 €​0,19 €​KurbelKUbikes 127 mm, 32 Zähne556​431​125​34,95 €​0,28 €​FelgenbandSchwalbe High Pressure 20-50761​31​30​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchläucheSchwalbe AV10390​332​58​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchnellspannerTitan119​48​71​13,00 €​0,18 €​ReifenSchwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.10973​876​97​33,80 €​0,35 €​GriffeReverse Youngstar115​67​48​11,90 €​0,25 €​InnenlagerTitan 113 mm231​148​83​29,99 €​0,36 €​VorbauAlu 35 mm159​72​87​9,63 €​0,11 €​SattelstützeCarbon 27.2 x 300 mm329​191​138​13,74 €​0,10 €​


----------



## affenmann1st (4. April 2020)

Ich häng mich Mal ran, das hört sich alles sehr interessant an!
Meine wächst gerade aus ihrem 20" raus....


----------



## Cyverboy2 (5. April 2020)

Er hat so viel Spaß mit dem Teil:





Sobald Lenker und Pedale da sind, werden die Restarbeiten erledigt:

Gabelschaft kürzen (Zwei Spacer statt bisher vier)
Züge kürzen
Kette kürzen
Speichenreflektoren ersetzen
Ansonsten: Fahren, fahren, fahren ?‍♂️?‍♂️?‍♂️


----------



## Cyverboy2 (17. April 2020)

Lenker da  5 Wochen Lieferzeit, dafür unglaubliche 83 Gramm bei 500 mm :




Bei der Kette konnte ich auch zwei Glieder rausnehmen, seitdem läufts ohne Abspringen der Kette (und homöopatische 5 Gramm gespart ).


*Gewicht alt (Gramm)**Gewicht neu (Gramm)**Gewichtsersparnis (Gramm)**Preis**Preis/Gramm**Summe*3450​2472​978*187,16 €*​*0,19 €*​Sattel66sick El Nino299​193​106​19,90 €​0,19 €​KurbelKUbikes 127 mm, 32 Zähne556​431​125​34,95 €​0,28 €​FelgenbandSchwalbe High Pressure 20-50761​31​30​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchläucheSchwalbe AV10390​332​58​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchnellspannerTitan119​48​71​13,00 €​0,18 €​ReifenSchwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.10973​876​97​33,80 €​0,35 €​GriffeReverse Youngstar115​67​48​11,90 €​0,25 €​InnenlagerTitan 113 mm231​148​83​29,99 €​0,36 €​VorbauAlu 35 mm159​72​87​9,63 €​0,11 €​SattelstützeCarbon 27.2 x 300 mm329​191​138​13,74 €​0,10 €​LenkerCarbon 500 mm218​83​135​20,25 €​0,15 €​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (17. April 2020)

Den Lenker fahren meine Mädels auch. Allerdings in 31,8mm und natürlich deutlich breiter.

In Vor-Corona-Zeiten klappte so eine Lieferung auch gerne mal in 12 Tagen.

kc85


----------



## Cyverboy2 (20. April 2020)

Züge sind jetzt ebenfalls gekürzt, Lenker ist montiert, aktuelles Gewicht: *8,38 kg*   







Wenn die Pedale dann kommen und der Gabelschaft noch abgesägt wird (sind jetzt zwei Spacer und eine Lenkerüberhöhung von 15 cm), sollten es 8,2x kg werden. Und das beste: Es vergeht kein Tag, an dem er das Rad nicht benutzt!


----------



## Cyverboy2 (4. Mai 2020)

*Fertig*  Pedale gekommen, Gabelschaft gekürzt, *8,30 kg*  Und weiterhin Spaß ohne Ende. Hoffentlich machen die Bikeparks bald wieder auf, dann gibt's ein paar Bilder vom Rad in Aktion!











*Gewicht alt (Gramm)**Gewicht neu (Gramm)**Gewichtsersparnis (Gramm)**Preis**Preis/Gramm**Summe*3723​2700​1023*200,88 €*​*0,20 €*​Sattel66sick El Nino299​193​106​19,90 €​0,19 €​KurbelKUbikes 127 mm, 32 Zähne556​431​125​34,95 €​0,28 €​FelgenbandSchwalbe High Pressure 20-50761​31​30​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchläucheSchwalbe AV10390​332​58​0,00 €​
0,00 €​SchnellspannerTitan119​48​71​13,00 €​0,18 €​ReifenSchwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.10973​876​97​33,80 €​0,35 €​GriffeReverse Youngstar115​67​48​11,90 €​0,25 €​InnenlagerTitan 113 mm231​148​83​29,99 €​0,36 €​VorbauAlu 35 mm159​72​87​9,63 €​0,11 €​SattelstützeCarbon 27.2 x 300 mm329​191​138​13,74 €​0,10 €​LenkerCarbon 500 mm218​83​135​20,25 €​0,15 €​PedaleLitepro K3273​228​45​13,72 €​0,30 €​


----------



## Cyverboy2 (20. Mai 2020)

Cyverboy2 schrieb:


> Wenns dann bergiger wird, rüsten wir auf eine aktuelle Schaltung um, hatte dafür die Deore Shadow Plus gedacht mit der erhöhten Kettenvorspannung.



Gesagt, getan, beim rumspringen ist die Kette dann doch zu oft abgesprungen. Jetzt ist eine Deore 10-fach Schaltung mit 11-42 montiert, die Altus kommt an das kommende 20" für unsere kleine


----------



## aebli (2. März 2022)

Könnte man einen Gepäckträger montieren an diesem Modell?


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (4. März 2022)

Wenn dir die Superlite- Kinder- Eltern nicht so schnell antworten können, mach ich das mal als jemand, der Erfahrung mit Feld- Wald- und Wiesenrädern hat.

Also wichtig für den Anbau den Gepäckträgers ist die Befestigung unten, auf der das meiste Gewicht aufliegt. Da befindet sich bei dem Rahmen anscheinend ein Gewinde im Ausfallende. Also kein Problem. Die meisten Trekkingräder haben weiter oben in der Sattelstrebe noch einmal ein Gewinde für die horizontalen Streben des Gepäckträgers. Das Superlite hat das nicht.

1. Du kannst entweder mit Schellen arbeiten, die gibt es auch in der Dicke der Alustreben.
2. Du kannst ähnlich wie beim "Tubus I-Fly" mit einer Monostrebe arbeiten, die du an dem der Querstrebe der Sattelstreben befestigt. (ist ein Loch drin) Es gibt einfache U-Bügel, um das zu verbinden.


 

3. Es gibt auch für ein paar Euro Sattelklemmschellen mit Befestigungsmöglichkeit von Gepäckrägerstreben.

Entscheidend sind die Gewinde unten im Rahmen. Wenn die da sind, klappt es eigentlich immer das vernünftig und stabil zu befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuscan23 (5. März 2022)

Hi,
sowohl das hier gezeigt, als auch das aktuelle Superlite 24" hat doch eine Strebe für die Schutzbleche. Ich glaube die meinte Daniel de foe auch? Siehe weiter oben auf dieser Threadseite in Post #39 Bild 2.
Ich habe einen Racktime Foldit fix für 24" genommen und hatte vom 20" noch so einen beschriebenen Adapter für die Mittelstrebe (google mal "gepäckträger-u-bügel", da gibt es einige). Damit kannst Du die sehr flexiblen Streben des Foldit befestigen. Aber Eisensäge brauchst Du, um die vorderen Streben zu kürzen. Aber das ist ja sicherlich bekannt.

An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an den Threadopener. Ich habe dank ihm das 2021er Superlite 24" gerade verschenkt mit Umbau auf 1x10 Deore und 2.0er Reifen. Mehr passt beim aktuellen Modell leider nicht mehr.

Gruß JJ


----------



## Tobi78 (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für meinen 7 jährigen Sohn, bin ich über diesen Beitrag gestolpert und hab das Teil gleich geordert. Hab 299€ + 24€ Versand bezahlt, aber das ist immer noch spottbillig. Wenn man bedenkt, dass das KUBike bei 590€ liegt und auch nicht wirklich besser ausgestattet ist.

Leider hab ich aber bei meinem Exemplar einen Mangel gefunden, der mich doch etwas stört: Das Hinterrad scheint schief zu sitzen und der Reifen läuft nicht mittig zwischen den Kettenstreben. Antriebsseitig hat der Reifen 1,8mm Platz und auf der anderen Seite 5,8mm (gemessen durch Dazwischenschieben von Papierstapeln).

Dachte erst das Hinterrad ist vielleicht nicht mittig zentriert, aber dann müsste der Fehler mitwandern wenn man es umdreht (Kasette auf gegenüberliegende Seite). Da tut sich aber nur minimal was. Also muss es am Rahmen liegen.

Da ich die 1,5er Reifen evtl. durch was gröberes ersetzen wollte laufe ich vermutlich Gefahr, dass es dann an der einen Seite schleift.

Habt Ihr das Problem bei Euren Exemplaren auch oder hab ich nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Tuscan23 (16. Juni 2022)

Tobi78 schrieb:


> Leider hab ich aber bei meinem Exemplar einen Mangel gefunden, der mich doch etwas stört: Das Hinterrad scheint schief zu sitzen und der Reifen läuft nicht mittig zwischen den Kettenstreben. Antriebsseitig hat der Reifen 1,8mm Platz und auf der anderen Seite 5,8mm (gemessen durch Dazwischenschieben von Papierstapeln).


Bei uns Felge zur Kettenstreben links 1,8, rechts 1,9cm mit sicherlich ordentlich Messtoleranz, da schnell mit dem Zollstock gemessen.

Der Rahmen hat sich gegenüber dem hier vorgestellten Bike auch geändert.
Bei uns (gekauft Januar 22) passt gerade so ein Billy Bonker 2.0 rein.
Auch da sieht man rechts einen Hauch mehr Platz als links.
Interessanterweise ist das umgekehrt zu Eurem Bike ;-)
Das nennt man wohl Fertigungstoleranz und würde ich vernachlässigen.
Als Tipp für die weitere Reifen-Planung, bleib unter 2.0.
Hier mein Beitrag zum aktuellen Superlite. Inkl. Bildern vom Superlite Disc, welches wohl mehr Platz für Reifen hat.

Viel Erfolg und berichte mal.
JJ
PS: Sind wohl gute 2mm Unterschied links und rechts. War gerade nochmal in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Tobi78 (17. Juni 2022)

Hi,

danke fürs nachschauen. Sieht ja bei Dir deutlich besser aus. Bei 1mm unterschied zwischen rechts und links hätte ich auch nicht gemeckert. Das bedeutet das Rad ist 0,5mm aus der Mitte. Bei mir sinds 4mm Unterschied, also 2mm aus der Mitte.

Dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung, dass das 2. Exemplar besser ist. Ich hab's jetzt einfach nochmal bestellt. Hätte gerne bei Brügelmann vorher jemand dazu interviewed, aber nachdem ich 3 mal nach 15 min. aus der Warteschleife geflogen bin, hatte ich dann auch kein Bock mehr. 

Ich hab inzwischen noch was merkwürdiges festgestellt: Hinten sind die Bremssockel 8mm weiter auseinander als vorne. Vorne sind es genau 80mm hinten 88. Ich hab jetzt mal bei allen Rädern die ich im Haus mit V-Brake finden konnte nachgemessen. Es sind überall vorne und hinten genau 80mm. Beim Bemsen sieht das hinten auch komisch aus. Die Bremshebelchen (wie nennt man die Teile wo die Beläge dran geschraubt sind?) müssen sich extrem nach innen neigen damit die Backen an die Felge kommen. Dadurch wird auch schwierig die Beläge so einzustellen, dass sie die Felge im korrekten Winkel treffen. Zum Ausgleich könnte ich jetzt zwischen Belag und Hebel jeweils 4mm unterlegen, aber dann wird verutlich das Gewinde zu kurz. Mal sehen ob das beim 2. Exemplar besser wird. Sieht mir jetzt aber eher nach Designfehler aus als nach Fertigungstoleranzen.



Tuscan23 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat sich gegenüber dem hier vorgestellten Bike auch geändert.


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es einen grundlegende Unterschied zwischen der V-Brake und er Disc-Variante. Das betrifft neben den Bremsaufnahmen die Ausfallenden (wie Du schon bei dem Rad von Andrea in deinem Tread festgestellt hast), eine zusäzliche Verstärkung zwischen Unter- und Steuerrohr und zusätzliche Gewinde auf der Unterseite des Unterrohrs (vermutlich für einen Mudguard). Scheint wohl mehr auf MTB ausgelegt zu sein. Ansonsten sieht mein Rahmen genauso aus wie Deiner, auch exakt die gleiche Bedruckung. Und der von Cyverboy2 scheint sich optisch nur durch die Bedruckung zu unterscheiden. Was waren da für Reifen drin? 2,1er?

n8
Tobi


----------



## _pke_ (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo!

Der Lenker ist (nach 2 Jahren  nicht mehr auf ebay zu finden. Gibts ein aktuelles Equivalent?


----------



## Tobi78 (28. Juni 2022)

Hi,

habe jetzt seit ein einigen Tagen das 2. Exemplar hier rumstehen. Das Hinterrad ist jetzt perfekt mittig . Die hinteren Bremssockel sind nur noch ein bischen zu weit auseinder, dafür aber nicht mehr parallel. Kann man aber als akzeptabel durchgehen lassen.

Nachdem ich jetzt die Räder ordentlich zentriert, die viel zu strammen Naben und Pedallager, die Bremsen und die Schaltung richtig eingestellt hatte, hat mein Sohn noch Pfusch bei der Lackierung festgestellt. Scheinbar hat man versucht einen verunglückten Serious Schriftzug mit der Sprühdose zu retten und dabei das Steuerrohr mit Sprühnebel versaut. Vielleicht sind wir auch einfach zu pingelig.

Hab vor 5 Tagen Brügemann eine Mängelliste geschrieben, auch dass man so gut wie alles selber einstellen muss. Mal sehen wann da eine richtige Antowort kommt. Bis jetzt hat nur ein Roboter geantwortet.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## _pke_ (29. Juni 2022)

Der 26er Rahmen hat ja zumindestet hinten auch Ausleitungen für Kabel aber ich finde vorne einfach keine Eingänge? Wollte gerne das Rücklichtkabel im Rahmen verlegen.


----------



## _pke_ (15. Juli 2022)

Cyverboy2 schrieb:


> 191 Gramm  Nur noch Lenker und Pedale!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1006939
> 
> ​SattelstützeCarbon 27.2 x 300 mm329​191​138​13,74 €​0,10 €​


Sag mal bei der Sattelstütze hast Du da nicht Bedenken bei den kleinen Ausgleichsplättchen? Die passen doch gar nicht genau in die dafür vorgesehen Auskerbung im Karbon. Wenn man die anzieht (mit welchem Drehmoment?), dann brechen doch bestimmt die Nasen unten sofort weg?


----------



## .floe. (8. Dezember 2022)

Hi, bin gerade auf dein Thread und das Rad gestoßen…mein Sohnemann braucht nächstes Jahr auch ein neues Rad. Er ist dann 7, und im Moment ist er 124cm groß. Dein Sohn war ähnlich groß als er das 24er Serious bekam, oder? Hat das mit der Größe gut gepasst?

Grüße


----------



## Tuscan23 (8. Dezember 2022)

Hi, unsere Tochter war auch so groß, als sie es bekommen hat und hat gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (8. Dezember 2022)

Denk an die Schrittlänge.
Größe ist nicht alles


----------



## Cyverboy2 (8. Dezember 2022)

... und es passt immer noch gut. Zur 5. Klasse bekommt er dann aber ein neues!


----------



## LTB (4. Januar 2023)

Habe auch fertig: @DerHackbart (du wolltest doch glaube eine info dazu, oder?)





Gewicht mit Pedale




...dafür ohne Luft 




Sattelstütze muss noch ein Stück ab.

Getauscht wurden:

WasPreis [€]Gewicht [g] neuGewicht [g] SerienausstattungDifferenz [g]Fahrrad220​Kurbel (Kania, 127mm, 28er KB)50​403​589​186​Lenker (EC90, Ali)18​95​201​106​Vorbau (Ali)9​80​371​291​Sattelstzütze (EC90, Ali)14​209​329​120​Pedale (LitePro, Ali)13​230​274​44​Schnellspanner (Titan, Ali)12​40​119​79​Reifen (Schwalbe, RocketRon 2,1")32​848​900​52​Schläuche (Schwalbe SV10, noch nicht verbaut)8​335​326​0​Griffe (Reverse Youngster)12​68​101​33​Felgenband (Schwalbe HighPressure 20-507)2​14​14​0​

Sattel ist noch eine Option...mal sehen wie der passen wird. Da wäre nochmal ca 100g Einsparung drin.


----------



## Tuscan23 (4. Januar 2023)

LTB schrieb:


> ...dafür ohne Luft


Das sieht wie der Rahmen aus, den wir haben. Da sitzen die 2.1er Rocket Ron fest, wenn Luft drauf ist. Billy Bonker 2.0 gingen gerade so rein. Der Rahmen mit der anderen Ausstattung des Superlite ist anders und hat mehr Platz.


----------



## LTB (4. Januar 2023)

Tuscan23 schrieb:


> Das sieht wie der Rahmen aus, den wir haben. Da sitzen die 2.1er Rocket Ron fest, wenn Luft drauf ist. Billy Bonker 2.0 gingen gerade so rein. Der Rahmen mit der anderen Ausstattung des Superlite ist anders und hat mehr Platz.


Luft war ja drin, vermutlichein Loch o.ä. mit Luft hat es gepasst...1mm Luft zum Rahmen.


----------



## Tuscan23 (5. Januar 2023)

Ok, danke für die Info. Sehr interessant, da hab ich wohl einfach Pech mit meiner Rahmencharge gehabt.

Zum Luftverlust: Bei neuen Schwalbe-schläuchen mit SVentil habe ich es aktuell zweimal gehabt, dass das Ventil nicht richtig verschraubt war und Luft verloren hat. Einfach mit der Hand fester reinschrauben hat schon geholfen. Vielleicht war es ja nur das.


----------



## LTB (5. Januar 2023)

Ja es passt, ist aber sehr eng. 
Soeben, nachgeschaut. Es war noch der Originalschlauch drin und dieser hat tatsächlich ein Loch 
Also den schon gekauften Schwalbe SV10 rein gemacht und gut ist.


----------

